# Setting Startup Volume...



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

I've been trying to do this for a week now, without manual, then with the manual...the procedure is so simple the manual only has about 4 lines on it.

I am trying to set the startup volume on the radio in a 2012 with the new touchscreen nav.

It seems that there is a minimum "maximum" that it will let you set....

I'd like my startup volume to be somewhere in the 5-8 range, but I cannot set it below about 15 or something.

It's a simple task to do, and I think our 2010 Equinox manual says the minumim startup volume for it is "X". "X" being specified in the book.

The Cruze manual does not specify any value "X" for a minimum startup value...so it seems so far that the minimum startup value is the 15 or so.

I'm going in for an oil change next week and may let the dealer take a look if you guys/gals have the same luck I have had so far.


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

I had a problem the other day with the navigation instructions volume being too loud. While I was driving I had adjusted the radio volume a few times up and down, and somehow the nav instructions got bumped up in the process (became extremely loud). After a few minutes of trying to adjust the volume in the settings menu.. It finally hit me. The volume can only be adjusted on the unit "as" the instructions are being read (temporarily supersedes the radio volume). Kinda felt like a moron.. :shocked:


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

That's pretty messed up...I thought the nav volume could be set in the setup somehow....maybe not though, I haven't messed with it much. The startup radio volume has me perplexed though. If the minimum it can be set at is what I have, then I have done it correctly, and I am not happy with it. It's a minor thing, but I would like my radio to start up at a much lower volume.


----------

